
React Hook for Redux - wingspan
https://github.com/ianobermiller/redux-react-hook
======
acemarke
Hi, I'm a Redux maintainer. I'm already trying to think of ways to make use of
hooks with React-Redux. We've been working on React-Redux v6, and have a
couple WIP PRs that we've been comparing. Yesterday, I took my PR at
[https://github.com/reduxjs/react-
redux/pull/995](https://github.com/reduxjs/react-redux/pull/995), and updated
it locally to use hooks instead of class components. Looks great so far, and I
hope to push that up in the next day or two.

Based on that, I'm also starting to think about how we might have a `useRedux`
hook as part of v6. Tim already filed an issue at
[https://github.com/reduxjs/react-
redux/issues/1063](https://github.com/reduxjs/react-redux/issues/1063) for
discussion.

However, in v6, we're switching from putting the _store_ into legacy context,
to putting the _store state_ into new context. This actually brings up an
issue with hooks - see the thread at
[https://twitter.com/acemarke/status/1055694323847651335](https://twitter.com/acemarke/status/1055694323847651335)
for discussion with the React team. So, hopefully we'll be able to do that
performantly by the time that React 16.7 comes out.

